# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Management Koi-s

## Yaniesbe

Maaf newbie, buat tread ini (karena ketidak tahuan), search juga belum dapat..

Saya dan mungkin teman2 di koi-s forum ini mungkin ingin tahu, bagaimana management, koi-s.
Sekilas dari beberapa bulan gabung di sini, organisasinya rapi, sudah punya majalah, forumnya juga sangat aktif.

Barangkali bisa diinfokan oleh Bu Admin, management koi-s itu siapa saja..? Ketua, Wakil ketua, dll.
Apa sama pengelola koi-s dengan Majalah KOI-s Magazine... ?

Maklum kalau ketemu di jalan atau di forum harus begini  :Hail:  :Hail:  soalnya...  :Biggrin1:  :Biggrin1: 

Terima kasih

----------


## abe

Iya Om Yan.
Aku yo belum ngerti bener KOIS management.
Yang jelas, jempol 4 untuk KOIS :Yo:  :Yo:  :Yo:  :Peace:

----------


## Joedimas

nanti akan tau dan akan kenal satu persatu di acara TEMU AKBAR
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## grinkz01

idem....blm tahu dan pengen tahu juga pdhl dah jd member 3 thn lebih....

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Salah satu nya om joe.. hahahahahaa... pegawai tidak tetap...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Setuju banget...
Nanti sewaktu temu akbar, bisa dijelaskan dan dipresentasikan. Hehehe, sekalian saling kenal dan temu muka.

----------


## Yaniesbe

Asssik.... bisa kenalan deeeh...

Makasih Om...om... infonya...  :Tongue:  nunggu temu akbar yak biar tahu  :Tongue: 

Ayo... ayo.. datang temu akbar... hehehehe...

----------


## epoe

> nanti akan tau dan akan kenal satu persatu di acara TEMU AKBAR
> bersatu kita kuat
> bersama kois kita hebat


Betul Om Joe,
Kita semua, saya bukan pengurus ya ....................................akan bertemu, untuk kali ini : 800 anggota (bukan muluk2), dan bisa dikategorikan ......Rekor XXXX.
Kita sekaligus perlu ketemu Pengurus dan Moderator Koi-s, saya ngga kenal semua .... tetapi apa salahnya kita silahturami, para Suhu, komentator Koi, atau Pengurus cabang2 (bukan eksklusif .....), atau ketemu saya, hahahahaha ...... (geer), yang punya kolam terpadat di dunia.  :Bathbaby:

----------

